# C U S C O: El Nuevo Centro Financiero



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Comparto con ustedes las siguientes imágenes del Centro Financiero de Cusco!

Es una zona que tiene como eje principal a la Av. de la Cultura y tiene un gran crecimiento en la oferta de servicios y construcciones nuevas.

Genera un gran movimiento económico para la ciudad y tiene la tendencia a ser el Nuevo Centro debido a su ubicación geográfica.

La ciudad de Cusco es increíble y muy reconocida a nivel mundial por su riqueza histórica
y cultural, así, estar a la vanguardia, acorde con estos tiempos es un plus para el desarrollo sostenible y un gran futuro promisorio.

A comenzar con las imágenes... :cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

y que hay con eso de que querian hacer un centro financiero en lo que hoy es el Aeropuerto Velasco Astete? (luego que se construya el de Chinchero)


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ Seguiré con más fotos y estaré actualizando el thread con más info. Espero sus comentarios! ... :cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

uspaorkoo said:


> y que hay con eso de que querian hacer un centro financiero en lo que hoy es el Aeropuerto Velasco Astete? (luego que se construya el de Chinchero)


Eso todavía debe ser a mediano o largo plazo... Me parece que la idea de hacer un Parque Urbano Central, áreas verdes, un parque temático o lugares de recreación en ese terreno es genial! ... :cheers2:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

No es necesario que en cada post posteees solo una foto. 

Buenas fotos!


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ ja ja cada post sera actualizado posteriormente!


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

_Se agradece el esfuerzo.
Cusco debe mostrar otra faceta,ademas de la històrica._


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

uspaorkoo said:


> y que hay con eso de que querian hacer un centro financiero en lo que hoy es el Aeropuerto Velasco Astete? (luego que se construya el de Chinchero)


_La corriente mayoritaria se inclina por dotarle a Cusco de un gran espacio verde en los terrenos del Velasco Astete._


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Creo que para que sea considerado un centro financiero aun falta, los edifios estan muy separados uno de otro, la maypria de edificios no tiene que ver con las finanzas ni con grupos empresariales consolidados, en un futuro capaz asi, igual a la av. la cultura tiene un gran futuro*


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Ojalá que en el futuro la municipalidad regule la construcción de edificios con 4 frentes. Así evitarán la horrible costumbre limenha de construir muros gigantes en el centro financiero.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos...

Que bien luce e noche...


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Buenas fotos Global... felicitaciones por tu impetu!!!


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

MIG2010 said:


> _La corriente mayoritaria se inclina por dotarle a Cusco de un gran espacio verde en los terrenos del Velasco Astete._



También creo que un bello parque sería lo mejor! pero sin canchitas de fútbol ni nada, solo parque, bancas, algunas piletas, es muy necesario para la ciudad, desde mi opinión.


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

MIG2010 said:


> _Se agradece el esfuerzo.
> Cusco debe mostrar otra faceta,ademas de la històrica._


MIG! Qué bueno leer tus comentarios de nuevo!!! ya era hora! ja ja pucha ahora a comentar full en los threads del Cusco, con más punche que nunca!



MIG2010 said:


> _La corriente mayoritaria se inclina por dotarle a Cusco de un gran espacio verde en los terrenos del Velasco Astete._


Ya lo dije un parque temático con áreas verdes y de recreación es lo que se necesita!!!



uomo_111 said:


> *Creo que para que sea considerado un centro financiero aun falta, los edifios estan muy separados uno de otro, la maypria de edificios no tiene que ver con las finanzas ni con grupos empresariales consolidados, en un futuro capaz asi, igual a la av. la cultura tiene un gran futuro*


Te equivocas! porque todas las ENTIDADES FINANCIERAS que se encuentran aquí están TOTALMENTE consolidadas! ja ja ... a propósito, el Nuevo BANBIF ya está LISTO!!!



Germinal said:


> Ojalá que en el futuro la municipalidad regule la construcción de edificios con 4 frentes. Así evitarán la horrible costumbre limenha de construir muros gigantes en el centro financiero.


En verdad ojalá no se continúe esa horrible costumbre en todo el país.



koko cusco said:


> Muy buenas fotos...
> 
> Que bien luce e noche...


Gracias! Sí es cierto tiene mucha prestancia!



MONINCC said:


> Buenas fotos Global... felicitaciones por tu impetu!!!


Gracias Monincc ! A seguir participando en el thread! Saludos!



Celdur said:


> También creo que un bello parque sería lo mejor! pero sin canchitas de fútbol ni nada, solo parque, bancas, algunas piletas, es muy necesario para la ciudad, desde mi opinión.


Coincido con el comentario!


Gracias a todos por seguir el thread!


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

yo te apoyo globalCitizen5, sigue adelante.
me emociono cuando veo tus fotos.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

aquicusco said:


> yo te apoyo globalCitizen5, sigue adelante.
> me emociono cuando veo tus fotos.


Yo también te apoyo Global, ponle los nombres que quieras a tus temas!!!


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ Gracias gente!!! y como se pasó rapidito la primera página, aquí mis tres favoritos:




























​
...:cheers2:


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

globalCitizen5 said:


> ^^ Gracias gente!!! y como se pasó rapidito la primera página, aquí mis tres favoritos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Global,todo es relativo,no hay nada absoluto,tu tienes una postura establecida,y la defiendas a ultranza,mi apoyo total y sique asi que tu thread es rico en fotos e informaciòn.
^^
_


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

koko cusco said:


> Edificios o torres corporativas solo hay una CAJA MUNICIPAL...


Cada edificio corporativo que hay puede crecer hacia arriba... esto recién comienza! y no pienses que corporación son sólo entidades financieras, las clínicas o cualquier empresa privada también puede tener su propio edificio corporativo. En ocasiones el edificio es compartido, por ejemplo el Edificio del Banco Continental en San Isidro, si vas a los pisos superiores están las oficinas
de PlusPetrol y otros ... en fin ! el crecimiento desordenado se da en todo el país y Cusco es pionero en construcciones hacia arriba en una avenida tan principal como la de la Cultura! Que siga el progreso de la ciudad! ...


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Buenas fotos del Financial Centre.


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

theWrC said:


> centre igual center?...


Sip! ... :lol:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Buenas fotos de la ciudad, dejen de discutir por tonteras, yo discrepo con que se llame centro financiero a lo que existe en Cayma, pero a los arequipeños les gusta llamarle así. Déjenlo pues a GlobalCitizen que muestre a su ciudad como a él le plazca, además tiene buen material.


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Más imágenes...*















































​
... :cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Y otras 5 de las anteriores...














































​
... luego sigo con más! :cheers2:


----------



## qosqochikucha (May 25, 2013)

aqui falta el skyline de av Micaela Bastidas !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

me sorprendio la cuenta de facebook CentroFinancieroCusco


----------



## qosqochikucha (May 25, 2013)

al ver uno asi al Qosqo desarrollarse de esa forma uno se pone a pensar en ese dicho del padre de la Cusqueñidad moderna `` ¡¡¡Qosqorunas de todas las edades y de todos los tiempos; cusqueñistas de todas las latitudes; hermanos del mundo: sembrad en vuestras mentes y en vuestros corazones el Qosqo, para que florezca por siempre en los hijos de vuestros hijos!!! el qosqo floreció aqui en este humilde foro , por que aqui solo veo a foristas como yo que agradecen al cielo cada dia de su vida el haber nacido aqui en esta tierra tan inmensamente grandiosa !!!!!!! gloria al Qosqo inmortal y que la luz de su eternidad nos guíe siempre


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ Comparto lo que dices. Precisamente esa frase es mi firma en este foro!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se ve bien, pero le falta mejorar un poco.


----------



## onechann (Oct 8, 2010)

*Que bueno poco a poco el centro financiero del cusco crece*


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Un collage de las fotos!*










​... :cheers2:


----------



## onechann (Oct 8, 2010)

globalCitizen5 said:


> ​... :cheers2:


*Muy bueno felicitaciones *


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ gracias! ... :cheers2:


----------



## SergioCrash (Nov 4, 2012)

:O Que hermosas fotos! A parte de un excelente panorama paisajistico, también un excelente panorama cusqueño! Lindo Cusco! Tuve la oportunidad de conocerlo, pero en el 2007, vaya que ha cambiado! I love it!


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

SergioCrash said:


> :O Que hermosas fotos! A parte de un excelente panorama paisajistico, también un excelente panorama cusqueño! Lindo Cusco! Tuve la oportunidad de conocerlo, pero en el 2007, vaya que ha cambiado! I love it!


Gracias! De hecho cada vez mejora y desde ese año hasta ahora ha cambiado mucho! ... :cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Más fotos!!! ...*










​...:cheers2:


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

buenas composiciones! q fue de la agencia del banbif? la hicieron?


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

100%imperial said:


> buenas composiciones! q fue de la agencia del banbif? la hicieron?


^^ Así es! El Banbif ya está operando al 100%! ... gracias Imperial! :cheers:


----------



## luchop (Dec 26, 2007)

Mucho desorden, diferentes estilos y si nada de homogenidad.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

Bellos Paisajes y buenas fotos y que lindo que la ciudad de Cusco este creciendo...
pero me da pena que se este perdiendo el estilo propio que la ciudad ofrece.
ojala sigan avanzando como lo hacen ahora pero sin perder su identidad como otros ciudades del mundo lo hacen. :cheers:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Paso estas imágenes por aquí ...:cheers2:












​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​
... luego sigo con más ... :cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Denle un vistazo a este video en youtube ... :cheers2:


----------



## qosqochikucha (May 25, 2013)

que buenas tomas , gracias por los aportes estan de lujo !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qosqochikucha (May 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UbUbf8ZylI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## SergioCrash (Nov 4, 2012)

Buen video!


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

globalCitizen5 said:


> ​
> ... luego sigo con más ... :cheers2:


Mi foto favorita.


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ Coincido! es una de mis favoritas también ... :cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Vi que dos propiedades que están justo al lado de Credinka, en la Av. de la Cultura, están en venta!... ojalá aprovechen muy bien ese terreno!!! ... :cheers2:


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

BIEN.


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

... luego sigo con más ... :cheers2:


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Con un mejor disenho de pistas, veredas y mobiliario urbano en esa avenida, podría convertirse en un lugar de paseo muy bonito.


----------



## qosqochikucha (May 25, 2013)

bien !!!!!! el verdadero progreso es poco a poco aprendiendo en el camino bien por nuestra tierra !!!!!!!!!


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

... Sigamos con el thread ...


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Más imágenes --- siguiente página !


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ Especialmente me gusta la imagen antigua de la derecha... en la que se ve la ciudad sólo con el actual centro histórico y al fondo los nevados... qué tal foto!!! ... :cheers2:



globalCitizen5 said:


> ​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Más imágenes...*










​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​
... luego sigo con más ... :cheers2:


----------



## qosqochikucha (May 25, 2013)

https://www.new7wonders.com/en/cities
nuestro amado Qosqo no paso ......... porfavor si existe alguien que me diga la razon y me saca de este estado catatónico en el que me encuentro se lo agradecere eternamente ........


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

qosqochikucha said:


> https://www.new7wonders.com/en/cities
> nuestro amado Qosqo no paso ......... porfavor si existe alguien que me diga la razon y me saca de este estado catatónico en el que me encuentro se lo agradecere eternamente ........


^^ Así como tú hay millones de personas que votaron por Cusco en la fase anterior y por eso
quedó como favorita en Sudamérica ocupando el primer lugar en casi toda la fase de votación a pesar de la gran competitividad de otras
ciudades en la región sudamericana...

Sin embargo, también quedaron eliminadas ciudades como Buenos Aires, Rio de Janeiro, Cancún, Nueva York o Tokio
por mencionar algunas... Se me hace que N7W prefirió elegir a ciudades en países que todavía no ostentan
nada MARAVILLOSO en su territorio... En el caso del Perú, Machu Picchu es incomparable y lo más maravilloso que tenemos, por eso el mundo 
lo celebra! y lo mejor es que está en CUSCO, cualquiera que visite Machu Picchu ha visitado Cusco y se queda igual de maravillado! No en vano es lo más
emblemático de nuestro país a nivel mundial!!

Ahora sigamos con el tema del thread y dejemos este off...


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Siguiendo con el tema... Alguien sabe algo sobre el Mega de la cultura? hace un tiempo dijeron que iban a dejar ese local. De un tiempo a esta parte pareciera que ese supermercado ya esta de salida... 

Quizá ya comiencen a retirarse... ?


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

qosqochikucha said:


> https://www.new7wonders.com/en/cities
> nuestro amado Qosqo no paso ......... porfavor si existe alguien que me diga la razon y me saca de este estado catatónico en el que me encuentro se lo agradecere eternamente ........


Que me disculpe Global por el off, pero sin París, Roma o Venecia, que Cusco no este no sorprende!!! Decepcionante ese concurso, con que criterios calificaran?


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

globalCitizen5 said:


> ^^ Así como tú hay millones de personas que votaron por Cusco en la fase anterior y por eso
> quedó como favorita en Sudamérica ocupando el primer lugar en casi toda la fase de votación a pesar de la gran competitividad de otras
> ciudades en la región sudamericana...
> 
> ...


Machu Picchu es icono mundial de CUSCO.


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

globalCitizen5 said:


> Siguiendo con el tema... Alguien sabe algo sobre el Mega de la cultura? hace un tiempo dijeron que iban a dejar ese local. De un tiempo a esta parte pareciera que ese supermercado ya esta de salida...
> 
> Quizá ya comiencen a retirarse... ?


No creo que se retiren,amigo,hay mercado para todos,ademas MEGA se ha pocisionado y redistribuido bien en los conos y lugares estratègicos de los distritos de CUSCO MUNDIAL.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

globalCitizen5 said:


> Siguiendo con el tema... Alguien sabe algo sobre el Mega de la cultura? hace un tiempo dijeron que iban a dejar ese local. De un tiempo a esta parte pareciera que ese supermercado ya esta de salida...
> 
> Quizá ya comiencen a retirarse... ?


Es cierto, después de mucho tiempo, ahora ultimo fui a este mega y el local parece abandonado y descuidado totalmente... miren el techo (se cae a pedazos) y los pisos, da la impresión que perdieron interés en este local (q se supone es el mas grande y el mejor desarrollado por ellos). Se abran rendido sin luchar ante el ingreso de Plaza Vea?


----------



## qosqochikucha (May 25, 2013)

globalCitizen5 said:


> ^^ Así como tú hay millones de personas que votaron por Cusco en la fase anterior y por eso
> quedó como favorita en Sudamérica ocupando el primer lugar en casi toda la fase de votación a pesar de la gran competitividad de otras
> ciudades en la región sudamericana...
> 
> ...


gracias ........ aveces pienso que es un reto mas para el Qosqo llegar a ser mejor 
depende de nosotros , es bueno tomar las cosas asi ¿ verdad ?


----------



## qosqochikucha (May 25, 2013)

MONINCC said:


> Que me disculpe Global por el off, pero sin París, Roma o Venecia, que Cusco no este no sorprende!!! Decepcionante ese concurso, con que criterios calificaran?


gracias por ver ese aspecto estoy mas trankilo , mas aun si no veo a otras q ostentan maravillas culturales


----------



## Mr. Dux (Feb 22, 2008)

La sacaron del concurso porque Machupicchu ya es maravilla y dicen no pueden haber 2 maravillas en el mismo territorio, eso debieron ver al principio verdad? pero bueno esa fue la excusa en todo caso.


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Me parece,errado,si ese fue el criterio que tomaron,puesto que Cusco Ciudad esta ubicada lejos de Machu Picchu,es màs Mapi esta a 2350 msnm aprox,se encuentra en Urubamba,comprende territorios en ceja de selva y selva alta.
Mucha gente en el extranjero piensa que Mapi pertenece al radio urbano de Cusco ciudad,esa monotonia conlleva a falsas interpretaciones en muchos temas.
De nuevo vuelvo a mi "postulado",que una cosa es Cusco ciudad y otra muy diferente Cusco Region Selvatica y Montañosa.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MIG2010 said:


> No creo que se retiren,amigo,hay mercado para todos,ademas MEGA se ha pocisionado y redistribuido bien en los conos y lugares estratègicos de los distritos de CUSCO MUNDIAL.


el tema de Mega es que se hace harakiri por el tema de servicio al cliente en lo cual es simplemente pésimo.

En todo caso es buena la competencia pero la pregunta es si va poder competir, así como lo veo me parece que no.

Nisiquiera han tomado un plan de contingencia respecto a la apertura de Plaza Vea.


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

koko cusco said:


> el tema de Mega es que se hace harakiri por el tema de servicio al cliente en lo cual es simplemente pésimo.
> 
> En todo caso es buena la competencia pero la pregunta es si va poder competir, así como lo veo me parece que no.
> 
> Nisiquiera han tomado un plan de contingencia respecto a la apertura de Plaza Vea.


Querido,se escribe Ni siquiera,no Nisiquiera,ahora respecto al tema del servicio,estoy deacuerdo,empero,acaso las organizaciones no pueden mejorar en sus procesos copiando modelos.El grupo Oviedo tiene inversiones diversificadas,puede acceder al crédito y renovar su oferta en Cusco.
Estoy seguro que el consumidor serà el beneficiado.


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

koko cusco said:


> Falta mucho por mejorar en la cultura pero tiene mucho potencial


Al parecer existen foristas que no siguen los posts,todos hemos resaltado el potencial de la zona,por favor,màs cadencia a los foristas "extranjeros".
:nuts:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

MIG2010 said:


> Querido,se escribe Ni siquiera,no Nisiquiera,ahora respecto al tema del servicio,estoy *deacuerdo*,empero,acaso las organizaciones no pueden mejorar en sus procesos copiando modelos.El grupo Oviedo tiene inversiones diversificadas,puede acceder al crédito y renovar su oferta en Cusco.
> Estoy seguro que el consumidor serà el beneficiado.


Antes de darle clases a Koko, deberías de entrar a www.rae.es


----------



## Mr. Dux (Feb 22, 2008)

Jajajaja! me ganaste.


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

dlHC84 said:


> Antes de darle clases a Koko, deberías de entrar a www.rae.es


idem.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Tiene sus edificios bonitos, pero hay otros que dan ganas de dinamitarlos.. específicamente los que están por la alianza francesa.


----------

